# Family demands ride-share changes after girl’s downtown Orlando suicide: ’Uber took my daughter past the point of no return’



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

For you folks who think picking up minors is a great idea: how much shit do you think this driver is in?

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...0190606-l3q35bcwlzervahn7knb4c4k34-story.html


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Florida is so frekin flat your only jump off the cliff option is parking garage...sad


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

She could have called a taxi, taken a bus, rode a bike, or walked. I don't see how her suicide is Uber's fault or the driver's fault or how it would have been prevented if she was unable to call for an Uber. It's not even against the law to give an unaccompanied minor an Uber ride. It's just against Uber TOS. 
The driver will probably be deactivated but I doubt he will face any charges. The parents will eventually file a civil suit against Uber at the urging of their lawyer. It will help them to displace their guilt onto someone else.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

My heart goes out to these parents. I think U/L does share some responsibility and drivers are stupid to risk taking them too. I don’t drive them if they appear to be under 18; there is too much risk. I wait 5 minutes to collect my fee, then report them as minors. U/L does not deactivate them so they just wait a few minutes for the next ant to take them.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

What a tragedy. Very very sad.

Mandatory ID checks. But easy for them to get fake ones.

If there's ANY question about them being an unaccompanied minor we have got to refuse the ride. This has got to end right here.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Florida is so frekin flat your only jump off the cliff option is parking garage...sad


Not a laughing matter,

Truth of the matter is, If she had downloaded the Mears Taxi app i would have driven her in a heartbeat and not questioned anything. Or if she had called for a taxi. Dispatch would have sold that fare
zone 814 to downtown, 22 mile fare!

I would have been jamming on C-book to grab that fare even if i wasn't in the area.

Calling the ride to an empty lot... well Lake Nona *the neighborhood she lived in* is notorious for having lots of newly constructed sub divisions and Wonky GPS positioning as the result. If she was on the street and waving at me when i hit the block I'd lock on to her and pick her up. The empty lot issue isn't as big of a red flag as one might assume.

Her destination?

A clever liar could talk me into taking them there, And truthfully a parking garage as a destination in the middle of the night isn't as crazy as you would think.

If she told me she was 17 and picking up her dads car from the garage i'd probably drive her and drop her off EXACTLY where she got dropped off at.

The number of people I've driven to parking garages downtown to recover a car is astronomical.

There's about _*50*_ places to drink within reasonable walking distance of that parking garage that have no or virtually no parking.

I mean.. she downloaded the app in the middle of the night to go a parking garage 22 miles away to jump from, i think she was sound of mind enough to pull off a convincing lie to talk me into it.

This could have happened to anyone... really...

And the age issue, well really anyone this unhinged could do the same thing.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

> Uber "will take appropriate action" after investigating, the spokesperson told WESH.


*moments later*

Driver has been deactivated.

*SOLVED ✓ *

No guys seriously, I hope they sue living shit out of Uber.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

The answer is fairly simple. It certainly will not stop EVERY minor trying to register but if EVERY Rider account had to provide ID and credit or debit card matching their ID we would have far less minor related issues as well as less problems with riders in general .

getting a rider account is too damn simple and requires zero accountability.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

As much as I hate Uber the driver's only offense is letting a minor ride without an adult and many drivers have done it. The girl could have taken the bus or found a way to jump in front of a train at a late time so it's not the driver's fault or Uber's, the family just wants to blame someone. the only thing that can happen to the driver is that he's deactivated it's not a crime to drive a minor someplace in an Uber.

As far as taking them to the parking lot deck, it wouldn't be in the middle of nowhere so there had to be businesses around and it's not one's business why anyone goes anywhere unless they want a round trip and you think it's a drug deal.

The family is upset at themselves for not seeing the signs of her depression and problems, if the Uber driver refused she would still find some other way or time to do it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ummm, how are all of these minors creating uber accounts with credit cards? Aren't their parents complicit in this?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> As much as I hate Uber the driver's only offense is letting a minor ride without an adult and many drivers have done it. The girl could have taken the bus or found a way to jump in front of a train at a late time so it's not the driver's fault or Uber's, the family just wants to blame someone. the only thing that can happen to the driver is that he's deactivated it's not a crime to drive a minor someplace in an Uber.
> 
> As far as taking them to the parking lot deck, it wouldn't be in the middle of nowhere so there had to be businesses around and it's not one's business why anyone goes anywhere unless they want a round trip and you think it's a drug deal.
> 
> The family is upset at themselves for not seeing the signs of her depression and problems, if the Uber driver refused she would still find some other way or time to do it.


She could but she didn't, what's done is being an accessory to her suicide given the driver is prohibited from doing so, if she would have had a friend give her the ride, it would be her friends neck on the line, it just so happens Uber can respond to these things with money instead of jail time.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> As much as I hate Uber the driver's only offense is letting a minor ride without an adult and many drivers have done it. The girl could have taken the bus or found a way to jump in front of a train at a late time so it's not the driver's fault or Uber's, the family just wants to blame someone. the only thing that can happen to the driver is that he's deactivated it's not a crime to drive a minor someplace in an Uber.
> 
> As far as taking them to the parking lot deck, it wouldn't be in the middle of nowhere so there had to be businesses around and it's not one's business why anyone goes anywhere unless they want a round trip and you think it's a drug deal.
> 
> The family is upset at themselves for not seeing the signs of her depression and problems, if the Uber driver refused she would still find some other way or time to do it.


She could have walked to the highway and jumped in front of a truck to, but the trucking company wouldn't get sued...

There's a 4 lane highway that runs smack through Lake Nona


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TemptingFate said:


> She could have called a taxi, taken a bus, rode a bike, or walked. I don't see how her suicide is Uber's fault or the driver's fault or how it would have been prevented if she was unable to call for an Uber. It's not even against the law to give an unaccompanied minor an Uber ride. It's just against Uber TOS.
> The driver will probably be deactivated but I doubt he will face any charges. The parents will eventually file a civil suit against Uber at the urging of their lawyer. It will help them to displace their guilt onto someone else.


I think you're missing my point.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Florida is so frekin flat your only jump off the cliff option is parking garage...sad


Walk into ocean with Pocket of rocks.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Not a laughing matter,
> 
> Truth of the matter is, If she had downloaded the Mears Taxi app i would have driven her in a heartbeat and not questioned anything. Or if she had called for a taxi. Dispatch would have sold that fare
> zone 814 to downtown, 22 mile fare!
> ...


Or [email protected] wal mart & pick up machete. . .


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I think the real question here is, what’s making everyone so sad? We have so many people committing suicide it’s effecting the life expectancy rate at this point. 

12 is very young, for your years to be that heavy ☹


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

even if this story is true and hearing the part where they say she wrote a letter during the ride about how easy it was to summon a ride makes me think it's bs, nothing the driver did contributed to her alleged suicide

the fact that the supposed parents are trying to blame the driver or even Uber is laughable

as much as we rightly despise Uber, if this story is not a hoax, Uber would only be at fault for not allowing drivers an easy way to cancel for minors and not have it count against us one iota, not because soneone got hurt for any reason at any point after the ride was over


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

meh cps should of taken her anyway for being such bad parents they give their kids unsupervised internet access, my single poor mom didn't let me go hang out on skid row & kick it at the strip club & hoe stroll, kids should not be on the internet alone period



JustTreatMeFair said:


> The answer is fairly simple. It certainly will not stop EVERY minor trying to register but if EVERY Rider account had to provide ID and credit or debit card matching their ID we would have far less minor related issues as well as less problems with riders in general .
> 
> getting a rider account is too damn simple and requires zero accountability.


scooters need i d. humans nope, & the second uber lyft start requiring i.d which they should half their userbase goes poof just like if they raise rates this Ponzi is floating on the edge

9pm-3am if not drunk or going to get drunk is either prostitutes ir drug runners they not showing a real i.d. all the dui & suspended license crew they not showing i d. all the metoo snowflake that think eye contact while checking rear view is rape not showing i.d

the whole app is designed to be a black market app its pretty much 100% illegal at this point


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber gift cards can be purchased easily and are a recipe for Disaster.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

If it's illegal to transport an unaccompanied minor in the State of Florida, the state should prosecute Uber.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> She could but she didn't, what's done is being an accessory to her suicide given the driver is prohibited from doing so, if she would have had a friend give her the ride, it would be her friends neck on the line, it just so happens Uber can respond to these things with money instead of jail time.


There is no accessory unless he drove her to the top level, knew what she was doing, didn't call for help and watched her do it.

It's not a crime to drive a person under 18 in an Uber.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> If it's illegal to transport an unaccompanied minor in the State of Florida, the state should prosecute Uber.


and the state should put every school bus driver in jail for life too.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If it's illegal to transport an unaccompanied minor in the State of Florida, the state should prosecute Uber.


Uber has themselves covered at least criminally speaking (not in civil terms). Its the driver that could be charged



Lee239 said:


> It's not a crime to drive a person under 18 in an Uber.


Depends on the state. In some it is


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The only person who bears any blame for the suicide is dead and finally at peace.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> There is no accessory unless he drove her to the top level, knew what she was doing, didn't call for help and watched her do it.
> 
> It's not a crime to drive a person under 18 in an Uber.
> 
> ...


That's the stupidest Post I've seen on this site for several years. School bus companies have special insurance and special licenses to transport unaccompanied minors. Boy I bet you feel dumb now.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> For you folks who think picking up minors is a great idea: how much shit do you think this driver is in?
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...0190606-l3q35bcwlzervahn7knb4c4k34-story.html


the apps condone unaccompanied minors. a new law school graduate could easily argue the apps does not require proof of age like a drivers license to use and order rides. The apps match rider with driver. the driver will be fine.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I used to run an alcohol related business. As part of my licensing I had to follow a lot of strict rules over minors and I had the power to refuse business with anyone I thought was underage, regardless of any ID presented. There was no recourse if I was wrong.

Does the same also apply to rideshare? Or can you be deactivated and/or sued if you deny someone that later turns out to be a valid rider?


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

How in the world is a driver supposed to determine a pax age, I’ve seen girls come out of clubs that looked 23 only to find out later they were 14 year olds. 
What about parents who call for an Uber to take their kids to school, does this give implied consent.
If we refuse to take a minor when a parent calls I’m sure they’ll complain to Uber and we drivers will be screwed.
Uber’s TOS is to protect Uber NOT drivers.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> How in the world is a driver supposed to determine a pax age, I've seen girls come out of clubs that looked 23 only to find out later they were 14 year olds.
> What about parents who call for an Uber to take their kids to school, does this give implied consent.
> If we refuse to take a minor when a parent calls I'm sure they'll complain to Uber and we drivers will be screwed.
> Uber's TOS is to protect Uber NOT drivers.


It's very very easy. If they look remotely underage I ask for ID and if they can't present one they get cancelled for underage. Parents calling is irrelevant. I prefer it when the parents are around because they are usually confrontational which I love. I make sure to yell at them loud enough for all their neighbours to hear how they are breaking the law and endangering children. The kids just cooperate which is boring.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> It's very very easy. If they look remotely underage I ask for ID and if they can't present one they get cancelled for underage. Parents calling is irrelevant. I prefer it when the parents are around because they are usually confrontational which I love. I make sure to yell at them loud enough for all their neighbours to hear how they are breaking the law and endangering children. The kids just cooperate which is boring.


Sooner or later Uber will deactivate you, maybe not for denying rides to minors but that'll be part of the determination factor. Drivers are in a lose lose situation when it comes to minors and Uber's policies.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That's the stupidest Post I've seen on this site for several years. School bus companies have special insurance and special licenses to transport unaccompanied minors. Boy I bet you feel dumb now.


No you are



UberAdrian said:


> I used to run an alcohol related business. As part of my licensing I had to follow a lot of strict rules over minors and I had the power to refuse business with anyone I thought was underage, regardless of any ID presented. There was no recourse if I was wrong.
> 
> Does the same also apply to rideshare? Or can you be deactivated and/or sued if you deny someone that later turns out to be a valid rider?


Uber can deactivate you for whatever they want, it's a gig you have pretty much no recourse. As far as suing anyone can sue you even if they know they are going to lose.

If someone looks young and shows you valid ID from say a state that certifies the license with a star showing they presented proof to the DMV and it has all the watermark and safety features you should accept it,

One time I saw this angry looking girl who looked like 12 with wet hair get in a car and drive away from her home when I was walking my dog, some people have chromosomal or other medical issues that stunts their growth and makes them look much younger than they are. Her hair being wet was prolly just because she got out the shower, the fact that she looked mad could be because she was in a rush to get to a problem or that she's just miserable because people think she's a little girl.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

If I was the mother, I'd focus my energy to investigate what drove my daughter to suicide and hope to prevent other youngsters from killing themselves.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> If I was the mother, I'd focus my energy to investigate what drove my daughter to suicide and hope to prevent other youngsters from killing themselves.


She wants revenge and money,.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> She wants revenge and money,.


That's a given. Her daughter past the point of no return way before getting into that Uber ride.

Was she bullied? Was she having mental issues? Was she sexually assaulted? I would be more concerned about these..


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> As much as I hate Uber the driver's only offense is letting a minor ride without an adult and many drivers have done it. The girl could have taken the bus or found a way to jump in front of a train at a late time so it's not the driver's fault or Uber's, the family just wants to blame someone. the only thing that can happen to the driver is that he's deactivated it's not a crime to drive a minor someplace in an Uber.
> 
> As far as taking them to the parking lot deck, it wouldn't be in the middle of nowhere so there had to be businesses around and it's not one's business why anyone goes anywhere unless they want a round trip and you think it's a drug deal.
> 
> The family is upset at themselves for not seeing the signs of her depression and problems, if the Uber driver refused she would still find some other way or time to do it.


Actually, transporting a minor without parental consent could very well be a crime. 
Just as I have informed teens where at least one is of 18 or older They, not me, faces the criminal issues if any of the minors in their company are or have been reported as kidnapped or are in any other way involved in a crime.

Additionally, this is an exact real life example of why I don't take minors.
You think that when the police get the chance to question this driver it's going to be a simple 5 minute "okee doke" situation?



U/L guy said:


> Sooner or later Uber will deactivate you, maybe not for denying rides to minors but that'll be part of the determination factor. Drivers are in a lose lose situation when it comes to minors and Uber's policies.


Wrong, here is a copy if the text of the latest "support sent the message meant for the rider to me instead".

FYI Nick is the riders name.

"
Hi Nick,

We've received information indicating that you may be a minor. As a result, your account has been placed on hold.

As explained in our Terms of Use, riders must be at least 18 to have an Uber account. Accounts found to belong to minors will be deactivated until and unless we can confirm the account holder is 18.

As a reminder, our Terms of Use also prohibit minors from traveling without an adult. Account holders who repeatedly allow unaccompanied minors to use their account to ride may also lose access to their account.

If you believe you were mistakenly identified as a minor, kindly respond to this message with the following items:
- A close up photo of your ID including your birth date
- A photo of you holding your ID next to your face

Once we can confirm you're of age, we will revisit your access to Uber. We appreciate your understanding."

So,no, drivers don't get deactivated for reporting minors.
You get deactivated for giving rides to minors and getting caught.

Kniw one way you get caught?
When the rider complains about all the drivers that were willing to violate Ubers Terms of Service regarding unaccompanied minors.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Ummm, how are all of these minors creating uber accounts with credit cards? Aren't their parents complicit in this?


The kid used her mother's account from the mother's unlocked phone.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

njn said:


> The kid used her mother's account from the mother's unlocked phone.


Charge the mother with murder.


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

Sounds like the same empty minded parents who call me and ask why they have to pay a cancellation fee because it is I who refused to transport their 13 year old. How bout charges or a lawsuit against the parents that are putting their kids in our cars?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

TemptingFate said:


> She could have called a taxi, taken a bus, rode a bike, or walked. I don't see how her suicide is Uber's fault or the driver's fault or how it would have been prevented if she was unable to call for an Uber. It's not even against the law to give an unaccompanied minor an Uber ride. It's just against Uber TOS.
> The driver will probably be deactivated but I doubt he will face any charges. The parents will eventually file a civil suit against Uber at the urging of their lawyer. It will help them to displace their guilt onto someone else.


She couldn't have taken a taxi or ridden a bike. 
The driver took a 12 year old somewhere in the middle of the night. Uber is going to have to make concessions because of this and Uber will take those concessions from drivers.



uberdriverfornow said:


> even if this story is true and hearing the part where they say she wrote a letter during the ride about how easy it was to summon a ride makes me think it's bs, nothing the driver did contributed to her alleged suicide
> 
> the fact that the supposed parents are trying to blame the driver or even Uber is laughable
> 
> as much as we rightly despise Uber, if this story is not a hoax, Uber would only be at fault for not allowing drivers an easy way to cancel for minors and not have it count against us one iota, not because soneone got hurt for any reason at any point after the ride was over


You think this story is a hoax??
When you come across a 12 year old asking for a ride just hit cancel and drive off. That's pretty simple.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Demon said:


> She couldn't have taken a taxi or ridden a bike.
> The driver took a 12 year old somewhere in the middle of the night. Uber is going to have to make concessions because of this and Uber will take those concessions from drivers.


Taxis can take minors and minors can ride bikes. Uber will probably make no concessions beyond reiterating their policy against carrying unaccompanied minors. Their lawyers know how to CYA. A case against Uber for this girl's suicide has no merits. 
https://ride.guru/lounge/p/can-a-16-year-old-use-a-taxi


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

TemptingFate said:


> Taxis can take minors and minors can ride bikes. Uber will probably make no concessions beyond reiterating their policy against carrying unaccompanied minors. Their lawyers know how to CYA. A case against Uber for this girl's suicide has no merits.
> https://ride.guru/lounge/p/can-a-16-year-old-use-a-taxi


She didn't have a gift card for a taxi and no minor is going to take a bike from Lake Nona to downtown in the middle of the night.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Demon said:


> She didn't have a gift card for a taxi and no minor is going to take a bike from Lake Nona to downtown in the middle of the night.


These are hypothetical scenarios. She *could have* scrounged cash for a taxi, she *could have* ridden a bike, she *could have* taken a bus, she *could have* caught a ride from a friend, etc. The point is that her mode of transportation was irrelevant to her suicide. There was no causal link, malicious intent, or negligence on behalf of Uber or the driver that caused the suicide. She was not molested or harmed by the driver causing her to kill herself. Uber had no knowledge that she was a minor or intended to commit suicide, etc. Therefore they didn't contribute and can't be held responsible for her actions. Uber lawyers will slam dunk this one.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

TemptingFate said:


> These are hypothetical scenarios. She *could have* scrounged cash for a taxi, she *could have* ridden a bike, she *could have* taken a bus, she *could have* caught a ride from a friend, etc. The point is that her mode of transportation was irrelevant to her suicide. There was no causal link, malicious intent, or negligence on behalf of Uber or the driver that caused the suicide. She was not molested or harmed by the driver causing her to kill herself. Uber had no knowledge that she was a minor or intended to commit suicide, etc. Therefore they didn't contribute and can't be held responsible for her actions. Uber lawyers will slam dunk this one.


We are not talking about a hypothetical at all. 
The policy is that an unaccompanied minor can not be given a ride. That policy was not followed by Uber or the driver. 
What possible defense do you think any lawyer will mount to slam dunk this??
This will never see the court room. Uber will settle this.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Demon said:


> We are not talking about a hypothetical at all.
> The policy is that an unaccompanied minor can not be given a ride. That policy was not followed by Uber or the driver.
> What possible defense do you think any lawyer will mount to slam dunk this??
> This will never see the court room. Uber will settle this.


Yes, I was giving hypothetical alternate scenarios for transportation options to show that mode of transportation was irrelevant to the suicide. If she took a taxi, would the taxi driver be culpable? No, because taking a taxi is irrelevant to the suicide. 
The policy of not taking unaccompanied minors is Uber policy. It is not Florida law. No laws were broken by Uber or the driver. At most, the driver will be deactivated for not following Uber policy. He will not be charged with a crime because he did not commit a crime. Uber will not be charged by the state because Uber was not culpable in the suicide. 
Uber will slam dunk this because Uber has no responsibility for the suicide. If Uber has no responsibility for drivers who go on shooting sprees, drivers who shoot pax, drivers who rape pax, drivers who rob pax, and Uber has no responsibility for pax who rob stores or banks, pax who deal drugs, pax who steal cars, pax who commit crimes after riding in an Uber - then Uber will certainly have no trouble with this case where a pax committed suicide after riding in an Uber. No culpability means nothing to settle. Case has no merits.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

TemptingFate said:


> Yes, I was giving hypothetical alternate scenarios for transportation options to show that mode of transportation was irrelevant to the suicide. If she took a taxi, would the taxi driver be culpable? No, because taking a taxi is irrelevant to the suicide.
> The policy of not taking unaccompanied minors is Uber policy. It is not Florida law. No laws were broken by Uber or the driver. At most, the driver will be deactivated for not following Uber policy. He will not be charged with a crime because he did not commit a crime. Uber will not be charged by the state because Uber was not culpable in the suicide.
> Uber will slam dunk this because Uber has no responsibility for the suicide. If Uber has no responsibility for drivers who go on shooting sprees, drivers who shoot pax, drivers who rape pax, drivers who rob pax, and Uber has no responsibility for pax who rob stores or banks, pax who deal drugs, pax who steal cars, pax who commit crimes after riding in an Uber - then Uber will certainly have no trouble with this case where a pax committed suicide after riding in an Uber. No culpability means nothing to settle. Case has no merits.


No one said a crime was committed. This isn't a criminal case. 
Taxi's don't have a policy about unaccompanied minors, Uber does.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

OMG you all have way to much time on your hands! We ALL would have picked her up and taken her to this place without question. I have seen PLENTY of very young girls that look 18 or older! While as tragic as this is... this is NOT UBER or the drivers fault! This is a poor decision this kid made and the parents have to look inward to see if THEY could have stopped this with better parenting!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Ummm, how are all of these minors creating uber accounts with credit cards? Aren't their parents complicit in this?


This is an excerpt from the story.

In January, while her mother was asleep, 12-year-old Benita "BB" Diamond downloaded the Uber app and requested a trip to downtown Orlando, where she climbed to the top floor of the City Commons Parking Garage and jumped to her death, according to her family.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fat Man said:


> OMG you all have way to much time on your hands! We ALL would have picked her up and taken her to this place without question. I have seen PLENTY of very young girls that look 18 or older! While as tragic as this is... this is NOT UBER or the drivers fault! This is a poor decision this kid made and the parents have to look inward to see if THEY could have stopped this with better parenting!


Driver could have just asked for ID.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> How in the world is a driver supposed to determine a pax age, I've seen girls come out of clubs that looked 23 only to find out later they were 14 year olds.
> What about parents who call for an Uber to take their kids to school, does this give implied consent.
> If we refuse to take a minor when a parent calls I'm sure they'll complain to Uber and we drivers will be screwed.
> Uber's TOS is to protect Uber NOT drivers.


 that's right the Company is there to protect them self and would be more than happy to Hang the driver out to dry,


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> For you folks who think picking up minors is a great idea: how much shit do you think this driver is in?
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...0190606-l3q35bcwlzervahn7knb4c4k34-story.html


The girl's mom is blaming the Uber driver.

"That day if the Uber driver had done his job right we would have seen the red flag, because I always knew where my daughter was," Chen said.

I find it very difficult for a driver that had a 10 minute chance encounter with a minor should know more about the child then a parent that has spent 12 years raising that child. Hey Mrs Chen, you blaming others for your daughters suicide is a red flag for poor parenting in my book.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

kevin92009 said:


> that's right the Company is there to protect them self and would be more than happy to Hang the driver out to dry,


It looks like they've deactivated him.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"Since her parents set a lock on her phone during the late night and early morning hours, she took her mom's phone on Jan. 10"


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

This is the parents fault. Pure and simple. Just another pending lawsuit (that hasn't been filed yet... testing the waters on support of it I would bet) against a deep pocket company. Uber will of course pay it to go away and figure out a way to re-coop this settlement off the backs of drivers! Loose a kid... make a million!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

It wasn't the fault of her parents who were oblivious to her mental instability.
It wasn't the fault of her school teachers and administrators that are trained to spot things like this. 
It wasn't her mom's fault for leaving her phone unattended and not noticing that the Uber app was installed.
It wasn't her dad's fault for not securing their home and not stopping her from leaving unnoticed and without supervision after dark,

It was the fault of the Uber driver making less than minimum wage, because he obviously should have been able to analyze the mental state of all people that get into the back seat of his car in the dark. 

SMH

It's truly disgusting to see the parents lose their child, and the first thing they try to do in point fingers and blame the least culpable person involved.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

ALL ABOUT THE MIGHTY DALLAR! Lose a child... first reaction. Test the water to see if the support is there for a law suit from deep pocket UBER! Pathetic!


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

Excerpt- [Benita's parents said they don't want money, they want change that will help other families avoid similar tragedies.

"This will happen to another child or teenager if I don't do anything right now, if I don't make sure Uber, or Lyft or any share-ride company enforces their policy," Chen said. "They have a policy in place, but if they don't enforce it, it's useless."]

Rideshare Co's have policies they don't really enforce? Imagine when minors figure out they can tri-anglate drivers by bringing a "service" dog?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Thanks for pointing out what I already read and understand. THIS is WHY they are saying they don't want money and doing a "pre suit" to see what the public thinks before they ACTUALLY have the lawyer file suit! If they public is on board... AUWSOME! They will say that U/L did nothing to change so the only thing they could do is hit them where it hurts! In their bank accounts! CHA CHING... payday while making people feel sorry for them! The jury will award ALLOT on this one.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> Thanks for pointing out what I already read and understand. THIS is WHY they are saying they don't want money and doing a "pre suit" to see what the public thinks before they ACTUALLY have the lawyer file suit! If they public is on board... AUWSOME! They will say that U/L did nothing to change so the only thing they could do is hit them where it hurts! In their bank accounts! CHA CHING... payday while making people feel sorry for them! The jury will award ALLOT on this one.


What a fine business strategy they should be on a corporate board, or work for a PR firm .


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

It is tragic and sad.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> She couldn't have taken a taxi or ridden a bike.
> The driver took a 12 year old somewhere in the middle of the night. Uber is going to have to make concessions because of this and Uber will take those concessions from drivers.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Demonworshipper, I think it's a hoax.



Demon said:


> We are not talking about a hypothetical at all.
> The policy is that an unaccompanied minor can not be given a ride. That policy was not followed by Uber or the driver.
> What possible defense do you think any lawyer will mount to slam dunk this??
> This will never see the court room. Uber will settle this.


All the driver supposedly did was give a ride.

You act like they're saying he killed her.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

This driver and UBER did nothing wrong! This 12 year old could have looked 20 for all you know! This is a case of parents trying to ease their guilt by blaming the driver and UBER. Why not get PAID while doing it?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> This driver and UBER did nothing wrong! This 12 year old could have looked 20 for all you know! This is a case of parents trying to ease their guilt by blaming the driver and UBER. Why not get PAID while doing it?


It was obviously the parents fault but I wouldn't say the driver did nothing wrong. It was probably illegal for him to transport minors in his jurisdiction as it is in most places and a 12 year old is a pretty obvious minor.

It's drivers like him that cause me so much grief with dumb parents and their classic opening argument of "but the other drivers always take them".

Nobody has ever taken me up on my offer to call the police over to sort which driver is correct.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Did she not need an Uber account backed up by a credit card?
Were the parents complicit in providing a credit card or access to their own account?
Not sure I understand all the steps taken here.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> It wasn't the fault of her parents who were oblivious to her mental instability.
> It wasn't the fault of her school teachers and administrators that are trained to spot things like this.
> It wasn't her mom's fault for leaving her phone unattended and not noticing that the Uber app was installed.
> It wasn't her dad's fault for not securing their home and not stopping her from leaving unnoticed and without supervision after dark,
> ...


Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

EXACTLY! The parents are to blame! WHO allows their child access of this info?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> Please tell me you're joking.


What part eludes you?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

And OF COURSE the driver got deactivated! All HIS fault! NOT


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> What part eludes you?


You don't know if you were joking or not?


----------



## StJohnsRides (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm surprised that no one is looking for the root cause of the tragedy. Parents should be asking themselves why their daughter has made that decision. As for the means, Uber just came handy, could be anything else.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> You don't know if you were joking or not?


I know her parents should be footing the blame, not trying to pin it on the person who picked her up.

If she had chosen to travel to downtown via LYNX instead of Uber, would we even be having this discussion? Would we be pointing fingers at the bus driver instead?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> I know her parents should be footing the blame, not trying to pin it on the person who picked her up.
> 
> If she had chosen to travel to downtown via LYNX instead of Uber, would we even be having this discussion? Would we be pointing fingers at the bus driver instead?


Because LYNX runs from Lake Nona to downtown on the middle of the night.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

This girl was past the point of no return when she woke up that morning. It’s not like if the driver said no she wouldn’t have found another route downtown. 

I agree we need to refuse minors, but this is not a great example of why. Criminal charges are a real possibility and why drivers should refuse unless they have good reason to believe the minor is a victim of something such as sex trafficking. Then transport and text 911 so they can pull you over and help the minor.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> Because LYNX runs from Lake Nona to downtown on the middle of the night.


If not in the middle of the night, she could have caught the LYNX in the middle of the day. The only reason the time is even relevant is because in the early morning, before sunrise, it's not always possible to gauge the age of your passengers in the dark. Considering all the recent accusations by women about inappropriate comments, etc. by drivers, I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't say anything to her out of fear.

Absent proof, I'll give drivers the benefit of the doubt everytime. Why are you so adamant about condemning him before we even know what happened?


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Ummm, how are all of these minors creating uber accounts with credit cards? Aren't their parents complicit in this?


My 14 year old has a bank account and has a debit card. This is how the minors are getting accounts.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They will settle... uber makes millions from minors .


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think the real question here is, what's making everyone so sad? We have so many people committing suicide it's effecting the life expectancy rate at this point.
> 
> 12 is very young, for your years to be that heavy ☹


Social media is part of the problem
People are going nuts, the way they talk , act, dress, etc etc
Human behavior is completely taken over, And awareness factor is gone
Under pressure-? Stolen from queen

Pressure builds, then people get lost.

You will be surprised, how many pax fall asleep in my vehicle when it is a 30+ minute trip.
2 long trips today, both slept , and it was in the AM?Maybe only time they get to relax


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Y'all out here complaining about driving underage riders yet cities had Uber Teen. 
Not the drivers fault at all. If so, it wouldnt matter if it was an adult or child that committed suicide because then we could all be held liable including for dropping off a drunk that staggers into traffic and get hit....your fault?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

****in Uber/Lyft man! They cram service animals down our throats with constant reminders but remain ambiguous when it comes to kids! Get your priorities straight mofos!

Pull up to a minor, sorry can’t take you. Sure you can use unaccompanied minor as valid reason to cancel, but you’d better wait 5 minutes before you do, else no cancel fee.

That’s not awkward parked there next to snot nose waitin out the 5.! It’s either that or you have chase down your cancel fee! Might as well take the little shit rather than deal with Manila!


----------



## Slave2daEats (Feb 20, 2019)

Did she at least tip well and rate 5 stars? A final act of good will before departing.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> @@@@in Uber/Lyft man! They cram service animals down our throats with constant reminders but remain ambiguous when it comes to kids! Get your priorities straight mofos!
> 
> Pull up to a minor, sorry can't take you. Sure you can use unaccompanied minor as valid reason to cancel, but you'd better wait 5 minutes before you do, else no cancel fee.
> 
> That's not awkward parked there next to snot nose waitin out the 5.! It's either that or you have chase down your cancel fee! Might as well take the little shit rather than deal with Manila!


This is also about drivers, and expectations that we're liable everytime someone finds a bullshit reason to sue Uber/Lyft. This is about the insinuation that if a woman gets in your car, at night, in the dark, and doesn't want to talk to you, you damn well better be sure (somehow) how old they are, or risk getting sued. (and deactivated)

Yesterday I took a lady to the airport in the early morning. (4am) After she got in she confirmed her name and destination, then slept quietly in the dark backseat until we were in the departures drive at the airport. I'm not sure if I ever got a good look at her face during the entire 35 minute trip. Honestly, I don't care what she looked like. I allowed her "quiet time" like the new UberBlack "perk." If they ordered a ride and are out at that hour, I can only assume that they're at least 18+. How do I prove their age without demanding to see their ID? (You can't)

Half the drivers are socially awkward, never had a girlfriend types, and you expect these people to gauge a teen age girls age correctly? Half these guys are afraid to even talk to women/girls, especially considering all the recent cases where women are claiming inappropriate comments and dangerous encounters with their male drivers.

Until the service allows us to demand IDs, there's nothing we can do. Don't want your kid taking an Uber at night? Don't install the app on your phone. Control your own phones if you're going to restrict access to theirs. Be vigilant and make sure your kids aren't sneaking out of the house in the middle of the night. Be aware of problem signs in your own damn kids. FFS, if you can't see impending issues with your own kids, how the hell can you expect a stranger who doesn't know them to make that diagnosis?

This is all just a ploy to sue Uber for their own negligence, and to steal all the profits that Uber stole from some of the worst paid drivers in the nation. It's all bullshit.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

KevinH said:


> Did she not need an Uber account backed up by a credit card?
> Were the parents complicit in providing a credit card or access to their own account?
> Not sure I understand all the steps taken here.


She did not use her parents' account. She used mom's phone to set up a new account and tied it to a Visa/MC gift card she had received.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If I recall correctly, the supreme court at one point ruled they you could essentially use the fact that having a credit card was proof of being an adult. That's what porn sites relied on. So it kind of comes down to parental responsibility here since a minor can't get a card on their own. Prepaid cards just add another level of murkiness, the law is not keeping up with technology.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> If not in the middle of the night, she could have caught the LYNX in the middle of the day. The only reason the time is even relevant is because in the early morning, before sunrise, it's not always possible to gauge the age of your passengers in the dark. Considering all the recent accusations by women about inappropriate comments, etc. by drivers, I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't say anything to her out of fear.
> 
> Absent proof, I'll give drivers the benefit of the doubt everytime. Why are you so adamant about condemning him before we even know what happened?





Fozzie said:


> If not in the middle of the night, she could have caught the LYNX in the middle of the day. The only reason the time is even relevant is because in the early morning, before sunrise, it's not always possible to gauge the age of your passengers in the dark. Considering all the recent accusations by women about inappropriate comments, etc. by drivers, I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't say anything to her out of fear.
> 
> Absent proof, I'll give drivers the benefit of the doubt everytime. Why are you so adamant about condemning him before we even know what happened?


You're joking again, right?
You're condemning parents and teachers when you don't know what happened but not the driver when you do know what happened? That doesn't make sense.



Disgusted Driver said:


> If I recall correctly, the supreme court at one point ruled they you could essentially use the fact that having a credit card was proof of being an adult. That's what porn sites relied on. So it kind of comes down to parental responsibility here since a minor can't get a card on their own. Prepaid cards just add another level of murkiness, the law is not keeping up with technology.


So if an 18 year old walks into a bar and shows their credit card the bartender has to serve them????


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Demon said:


> You're joking again, right?
> You're condemning parents and teachers when you don't know what happened but not the driver when you do know what happened? That doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> So if an 18 year old walks into a bar and shows their credit card the bartender has to serve them????


Perhaps I wasn't clear enough, i was talking about online age verification, essentially the relationship between pax and uber via the app. Even then, bar would have to distinguish between 18 and 21


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Maybe this family should look in the mirror and discuss how they raise their kids.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberAdrian said:


> I used to run an alcohol related business. As part of my licensing I had to follow a lot of strict rules over minors and I had the power to refuse business with anyone I thought was underage, regardless of any ID presented. There was no recourse if I was wrong.
> 
> Does the same also apply to rideshare? Or can you be deactivated and/or sued if you deny someone that later turns out to be a valid rider?


You can be deactivated because they think you're ugly. So yes.

It seems (and I have not read all of the posts) that most people are missing my point, which is if you take an underage rider and it all goes to shit you won't be driving for Uber anymore and you could end up in court. Whether you'd win or not is not the point. It's still ****ed up your life.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Perhaps I wasn't clear enough, i was talking about online age verification, essentially the relationship between pax and uber via the app. Even then, bar would have to distinguish between 18 and 21


Exactly! Just like the driver should have done in this situation.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Let’s not take a Tragedy, involving a poor confused unbalanced child. And trivialize it by blaming the Driver.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> For you folks who think picking up minors is a great idea: how much shit do you think this driver is in?
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/new...0190606-l3q35bcwlzervahn7knb4c4k34-story.html


If the story is true it's sad that a 12 year old would be in that bad of shape mentally. I wonder if the garage was closer and she had walked would the parents sue the city for providing sidewalks that made it convenient to get to the garage.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> If the story is true it's sad that a 12 year old would be in that bad of shape mentally. I wonder if the garage was closer and she had walked would the parents sue the city for providing sidewalks that made it convenient to get to the garage.


Of course not, because it's not the sidewalk's job to refuse to let unaccompanied minors walk on it.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

I feel terrible anytime somebody feels the need to take their own life or even consider it. 

But, what does this have to do with Uber? 
She did not tell the Driver her intentions. She could have easily walked, biked, or hitchhiked to the garage...

Also, what if she was 18, would Uber still be at fault for "facilitating", most people who attempt suicide are over 18..... 

I feel terrible for the family. But, also the Driver, because he is being made to look like he should have known or prevented..... He will probably be the one that is punished. 

If uber is really concerned about underage passengers, make them upload proof of age as drivers must and link their account to a phone or device so that parents can't call an Uber for their child.... But, they will not because that may effect their profits.....


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Michael1230nj said:


> Let's not take a Tragedy, involving a poor confused unbalanced child. And trivialize it by blaming the Driver.


Right? It's crazy the driver would even be involved in this simply because he didn't do his job properly.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> My heart goes out to these parents. I think U/L does share some responsibility and drivers are stupid to risk taking them too. I don't drive them if they appear to be under 18; there is too much risk. I wait 5 minutes to collect my fee, then report them as minors. U/L does not deactivate them so they just wait a few minutes for the next ant to take them.


I have no sympathy for her parents. What the **** were they doing that made a 12 year old suicidally depressed then has the nerve to blame someone else for her suicide? The core of suicidal inclination is their home life. Uber nor the driver made that 12 year old depressed but I guarantee her parents are a factor in her depression.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> If the story is true it's sad that a 12 year old would be in that bad of shape mentally. I wonder if the garage was closer and she had walked would the parents sue the city for providing sidewalks that made it convenient to get to the garage.


Reality is she could have easily walked to the highway and jumped in front of a truck to


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Demon said:


> We are not talking about a hypothetical at all.
> The policy is that an unaccompanied minor can not be given a ride. That policy was not followed by Uber or the driver.
> What possible defense do you think any lawyer will mount to slam dunk this??
> This will never see the court room. Uber will settle this.


The suit seems to want go charge Uber and driver of criminal negligence in her suicide. They will not be found liable of such. Taking the ride to her destination doenst make uber or the driver responsible for her action once she left the car. They did nothing to cause the girl to commit suicide.


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> She could have called a taxi, taken a bus, rode a bike, or walked. I don't see how her suicide is Uber's fault or the driver's fault or how it would have been prevented if she was unable to call for an Uber.


Yesterday she ate some chicken. Which led to jer digesting & by the next morning she was squeezing it onto the toilet, which led her to & then & then.

Idk how anyone decides which event led to which is the responsible event. Maybe parents are saying "we could've had her hanging from the ceiling fan in our own home if she hadn't have gotten that ride".

What about every other instance of someone doing something regrettable after they leave my car? Am I responsible for that too? Why is it just children?

What about my own regrettable behaviors when I'm done Ubering? They happened after Ubering, are they Uber's fault?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> @@@@in Uber/Lyft man! They cram service animals down our throats with constant reminders but remain ambiguous when it comes to kids! Get your priorities straight mofos!
> 
> Pull up to a minor, sorry can't take you. Sure you can use unaccompanied minor as valid reason to cancel, but you'd better wait 5 minutes before you do, else no cancel fee.
> 
> That's not awkward parked there next to snot nose waitin out the 5.! It's either that or you have chase down your cancel fee! Might as well take the little shit rather than deal with Manila!


Let's get it straight one more time: the Federal government is the entity that is shoving service animals down your throat. Uber tried to fight to be exempt of it and lost.



Demon said:


> You're joking again, right?
> You're condemning parents and teachers when you don't know what happened but not the driver when you do know what happened? That doesn't make sense.
> 
> 
> So if an 18 year old walks into a bar and shows their credit card the bartender has to serve them????


Parents had 12 years with their daughter.

School adminitrators had 6-7 years minus Summer and Winter breaks with the child.

Uber driver had 20 minutes With her.

Something caused her to become suicidal. It wasnt the Uber driver. The parents are likely culprits and at the very least responsible for paying attention to their child.



Demon said:


> Of course not, because it's not the sidewalk's job to refuse to let unaccompanied minors walk on it.


Its not the drivers job either. Show me in the TOS or a law that says an Uber driver MUST check ID of their pax. I'll wait.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Let's get it straight one more time: the Federal government is the entity that is shoving service animals down your throat. Uber tried to fight to be exempt of it and lost.
> 
> 
> Parents had 12 years with their daughter.
> ...


You're making a claim that no one is refuting. 
TOS states no rides to unaccompanied minors.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Demon said:


> You're making a claim that no one is refuting.
> TOS states no rides to unaccompanied minors.


And how does that make one liable to a suicide?

Where does it mandate a driver must check ID prior to starting the trip? If the TOS does not enforce the checkong of ID, then how do they enforce the no unacommpanied minor policy?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> And how does that make one liable to a suicide?
> 
> Where does it mandate a driver must check ID prior to starting the trip? If the TOS does not enforce the checkong of ID, then how do they enforce the no unacommpanied minor policy?


I don't recall anyone saying they were. 
That's why there's a lawsuit.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Demon said:


> I don't recall anyone saying they were.
> That's why there's a lawsuit.


If there is no policy that mandates we check ID and no law that mandates that we check ID, with the driver only having access to the child for less then 20 minutes how could any judge hold either liable for the cholds actions and the parents inaction?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> If there is no policy that mandates we check ID and no law that mandates that we check ID, with the driver only having access to the child for less then 20 minutes how could any judge hold either liable for the cholds actions and the parents inaction?


 No one is saying they should. 
Again, the driver was negligent in allowing the child to ride, that's what he and Uber and being sued for.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Uber would be wise in requiring picture ID in order to make an account. Not necessarily for background checks, but for age verification of passengers.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Demon said:


> No one is saying they should.
> Again, the driver was negligent in allowing the child to ride, that's what he and Uber and being sued for.


Under what policy is the Driver criminally or financial liable? Was the driver mandated by company policy or government agency to check identification?


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Parents need to search their souls and ask themselves where did they go wrong in failing their child?
Parents must also accept responsibility for making their Uber account so easily accessible for use by a minor - just as they are responsible to have parental controls on their home computer and to keep their firearms under lock and key.
Uber needs to enforce policies to make it harder for minors to hitch a ride, as well as educate riders AND drivers on handling this issue.
Drivers need to be more vigilant and proactive in screening underage riders; a lone child seeking a ride early morning on somebody else's account - not to school but to a strange destination - that alone should have sent alarm bells ringing in his head. I mean c'mon was he not in his senses?
The problem with Uber and the drivers stems from the need to complete more rides in order to fulfill the desire to make more money. That's shameful, but that's capitalism in a free market economy.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> You're joking again, right?
> You're condemning parents and teachers when you don't know what happened but not the driver when you do know what happened? That doesn't make sense.


What doesn't make sense is blaming a Uber driver, but allowing parents and teachers a pass. Who the hell was responsible for that kid?

If someone got in your car late at night and said they were 18, what would you do? What about if they claimed they were disabled and refusing them would result in permanent deactivation? You're convicting the driver even though you've only heard one side of the story. The driver could provide dashcam evidence that exonerates him, but admit it, you're only out for blood.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> What doesn't make sense is blaming a Uber driver, but allowing parents and teachers a pass. Who the hell was responsible for that kid?
> 
> If someone got in your car late at night and said they were 18, what would you do? What about if they claimed they were disabled and refusing them would result in permanent deactivation? You're convicting the driver even though you've only heard one side of the story. The driver could provide dashcam evidence that exonerates him, but admit it, you're only out for blood.


What dash cam evidence could possibly exonerate the driver?
No ID no ride and the driver is protected because that's why the ride was denied.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Let's get it straight one more time:


You missed my point! It's important we comply with the ADA. U/L are correct to send reminders. How many reminders have you received detailing how to deal with minor children? Before you say it's in TOS, so is ADA compliance!

Kids are more important and far more prevalent than riders with service animals.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You missed my point! It's important we comply with the ADA. U/L are correct to send reminders. How many reminders have you received detailing how to deal with minor children? Before you say it's in TOS, so is ADA compliance!
> 
> Kids are more important and far more prevalent than riders with service animals.


Minor children pax isnt enforced by the Federal Government. If it were, youd be getting as many reminders of it too.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Minor children pax isnt enforced by the Federal Government. If it were, youd be getting as many reminders of it too.


Ev's Steve. You missed my point twice. I'll not explain it again. Good day sir!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Dunno to what point Uber has a responsibility for a driver breaking it's rules, I mean... driver breaks the rules (he's at fault) but so are the people who hired him, else... no actions by a driver could be grounds to litigate Uber.

And I agree, they keep reminding drivers about ADA because they ripped Uber a new one through a lawsuit, never once have I seen anything about minors, most kids that attempt to ride with me tell me "you are the only driver who denied me a ride, they all take it", ignorance is part of the problem too, given Uber now hires people at the bottom of the barrel who won't bother reading their policies if they can even speak English.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> What dash cam evidence could possibly exonerate the driver?
> No ID no ride and the driver is protected because that's why the ride was denied.


How often do you card your passengers? If the number is more than zero, I call bullshit.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Ev's Steve. You missed my point twice. I'll not explain it again. Good day sir!


Your point is irrelevant at this point. You envoked the ADA and how much Uber reminds us in a way to enforce it. You are trying to draw a parallel in that Uber should enforce the no minor policy as much as the ADA policy. I refute that assertion because one policy is demanded by the federal government and one isnt. I dont think i have to explain which is which.



The Entomologist said:


> Dunno to what point Uber has a responsibility for a driver breaking it's rules, I mean... driver breaks the rules (he's at fault) but so are the people who hired him, else... no actions by a driver could be grounds to litigate Uber.
> 
> And I agree, they keep reminding drivers about ADA because they ripped Uber a new one through a lawsuit, never once have I seen anything about minors, most kids that attempt to ride with me tell me "you are the only driver who denied me a ride, they all take it", ignorance is part of the problem too, given Uber now hires people at the bottom of the barrel who won't bother reading their policies if they can even speak English.


ADA has the power of the Federal Government, who have tanks, super sonic fighter jets and the power to take away your freedom (read: Imprisoned) to enforce its will on any entity that thinks otherwise. No minor policy is a two sentence clause in an app TOS written by Lawyers in San Francisco only to cover their butts if needed, but have dictacted no requirement or mandate to actually enforce it, because it doesnt truly matter in the long term.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> If I was the mother, I'd focus my energy to investigate what drove my daughter to suicide and hope to prevent other youngsters from killing themselves.


This - exactly. But I suppose it's possible that she feels the need to blame someone else. It's almost as if they're treating the driver as though he was drunk and killed the girl in an accident. Of course the lawyers smell $$$. That's all they care about.

As for me - I used to give rides without any regard to age. Then about two years ago I started cancelling if they looked obviously underage. I do not check ID and if they look like they could be 18, I give them the ride.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Your point is irrelevant at this point


I said good day!


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

https://afsp.org/about-suicide/suicide-statistics/
While you were all yelling at each other 400ish people killed themselves.
Oh but it say says "Uber" and "Ride Share" in the title so this ONE is now sad, important and suddenly troubling to you?
Can we move on from this story now?

Y'all some Jerry Springer actin ass mother ****ers


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

That's unfortunate, next please


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I e drive


Homie G said:


> What a tragedy. Very very sad.
> 
> Mandatory ID checks. But easy for them to get fake ones.
> 
> If there's ANY question about them being an unaccompanied minor we have got to refuse the ride. This has got to end right here.


I've driven many, many obvious minors.

First off- are we to assume every one wants to off themselves?

Second off- whole reason I do it is because I know I'm going to give them a safe ride to their destination. If I decline and boot them, who knows how they'll get there.

Third off- We're damned if we do, damned if we don't. If we decline and tell the parent only if they go with, they will go and be pissed and 1 star you.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I’m certain when they go to Trial. The Driver will explain, where Ubers extensive training went wrong in this particular case.


----------



## dragnet (Oct 14, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> If I was the mother, I'd focus my energy to investigate what drove my daughter to suicide and hope to prevent other youngsters from killing themselves.


Exactly. The problem was _*what*_ drove her, not _*who*_ drove her.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

This is a waste of time. Parents need to take responsibility for not having a relationship where they can identify problems with their own kids. With that being said, one must also wonder how much parent time are kids getting these days anyways? Who is taking care of them and teaching them? the digital age has made lazy unattentive naive people out of society (maybe not so much the naive part). 

If it was a $20+ trip, i probably would have taken her too, sadly. 

You would think that uber/lyft would treat this unaccompanied minor thing like the service animal thing, but they dont, because they have something to gain. I think the frequency of minors vs service animals is much higher across the U.S. As drivers, we dont get as many "in your face" texts and emails about the issue, because of $$$. Pass the hot potato please!?!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> How often do you card your passengers? If the number is more than zero, I call bullshit.


I only asked one kid for ID once. He was going to a high school and I doubted that he was 18 or older and told him I couldn't take him unless he showed me ID. He became irate and said he didn't have to show me. I insisted. He eventually showed me ID indicating that he was in fact 19 while swearing with hostility and an immature sense of entitlement. At which point I said, "OK you are an adult but now I'm not taking you because of your attitude. Bye!" The look on his face as I drove away was worth more than the lost fee.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I don't enforce Ubers rules. If the parents didn't know the poor girl was suicidal how is an Uber Driver to know? The driver could argue that in his judgement she was over 18.

Frivelous lawsuit. If the kid is under 18 they can't legally enter the contract between you and UBER anyway. Ubers rules don't apply then, eh?

Refund the ride. -Resolved


----------



## Rockydrive (Dec 18, 2018)

That kid in the picture is 13 yr old and doesn't look like one.How do you think an Uber driver know the age of a person.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

hypothetically, lets say the driver gets cited for picking up a minor...probably a $50-1000 fine if its even illegal at all. Thats pretty much the only uber rule/law he broke.
The driver was not responsible for the girls suicide. It would have been different if she mentioned to the driver she was on her way to commit suicide then I could see them being held liable for not seeking help for the girl. 
Lets say an uber driver takes an adult with a restraining order to a house. The rider then goes inside and hurts someone. Is the driver responsible? Nope and there is absolutely no difference here besides age. 
Not sure about you all but I cant see the future


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If it's illegal to transport an unaccompanied minor in the State of Florida, the state should prosecute Uber.


Prosecute Uber for what? There are probably 10 other services that the minor could have used. Tragic story, but it's not Ubers fault. Kid could have walked there too, are we going to blame the city for making sidewalks?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Why did they deactivate the Driver?

Could of been anyone of us.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

So now we're responsible for the outcome of a unstable person


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

ColumbusRides said:


> So now we're responsible for the outcome of a unstable person


Blaming this on a driver is no different than a driver blaming others for their decision to do rideshare. 
Parents need to step yo game up. If I wanted a child i could very easily have created one myself many times in college while intoxicated at a party (yuck) ! Smh


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What have I learned from this thread?
Most Uber drivers are sociopaths and value a $10 ride over the welfare of a child.



Lee239 said:


> There is no accessory unless he drove her to the top level, knew what she was doing, didn't call for help and watched her do it.
> 
> It's not a crime to drive a person under 18 in an Uber.
> 
> ...


Why? School bus drivers have special licenses and their companies are insured out the ass specifically to transport minors.
Is there any way you weren't aware of that, or are you blindingly unintelligent?


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Most Uber drivers are sociopaths and value a $10 ride over the welfare of a child.


Money has 2 sides for a reason, sir. 1 evil and 1 good. depends how you handle it , in this case how it handles us. 
To be fair though most of us are so jaded and desensitized to normal shit on our previous radar, that some of our previously common concerns arent even a consideration after ridesharing for a few years. not an excuse though. :coolio:


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Uber needs to regulated. Drivers need to undergo screening. These tragedies will continue in one form or another.

Drivers need training


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Michael1230nj said:


> Uber needs to regulated. Drivers need to undergo screening. These tragedies will continue in one form or another.
> 
> Drivers need training


If Uber mandated suicide prevention training for all 750,000 US drivers, this tragedy could have been avoided! Maybe.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Why? Derp


Settle Down Nancy.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> These are hypothetical scenarios. She *could have* scrounged cash for a taxi, she *could have* ridden a bike, she *could have* taken a bus, she *could have* caught a ride from a friend, etc. The point is that her mode of transportation was irrelevant to her suicide. There was no causal link, malicious intent, or negligence on behalf of Uber or the driver that caused the suicide. She was not molested or harmed by the driver causing her to kill herself. Uber had no knowledge that she was a minor or intended to commit suicide, etc. Therefore they didn't contribute and can't be held responsible for her actions. Uber lawyers will slam dunk this one.


Lawyers will try to drag this poor Uber driver through the mud just to have a frivolous case to argue, remember lawyers who practice these types of cases have thousands of frivolous cases pending hoping that some court will side in their favor on a few these cases for a few bucks. The poor girl who committed suicide is just a means for some schmuckkk lawyer to make a buck.


----------

